# Why kill rattlesnakes?



## bgreen (Oct 22, 2013)

For years I was the first one to kill any rattlesnake that I saw in the woods or on the road, but recently I have been giving them a pass.

I guess I figured it was senseless to kill one unless it was in the yard or some other place that it could easily cross paths with someone.  

Just a thought, what is yours?


----------



## thc_clubPres (Oct 22, 2013)

evil


----------



## cuda67bnl (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't kill any snakes. There simply isn't a reason too.


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 22, 2013)

The only ones I kill are the ones that are in my personal space without being invited. My personal space for rattle snakes is a 20ft diameter circle around me.


----------



## humdandy (Oct 22, 2013)

I let them all go unless they are close to kids, houses, etc..


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 22, 2013)

I let non venomous go. Venomous snakes get the axe. If I come across it, then it's sittin somewhere myself and others are going to be passing through again. I saw him this time but might not next. So, off with his head.


----------



## broadhead (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't think of a reason to kill one if it is not in someone's yard or near kids. Even those could be relocated. Eastern Diamond Backs are losing habitat as it is.


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 22, 2013)

I dont kill any anymore, unless its one big enough to eat. I may take a pic, but otherwise I let em crawl.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 22, 2013)

I kill them where I live and where I hunt.  Others I leave alone.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 22, 2013)

The only way I will kill a snake is if its venomous and in my yard, or if I need a snake hide for something. I just walk around 'em and let 'em go on about their business. I've never encountered an aggressive rattlesnake that acted like it wanted to bite me in my life.


----------



## bgreen (Oct 22, 2013)

*I rarely see one anymore*

and I hunt a place with dozens of gophers.  I guess the fact that there are so many Indigo snakes has something to do with.

I don't like them either, I just hate to see them get wiped out.


----------



## davidf (Oct 22, 2013)

they all get a pass.....if they're close to camp or house i will relocate...


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2013)

I kill em because I don't like em.


----------



## daddy ron (Oct 22, 2013)

we kill them because they need to be killed they kill our baby rabbits and bite our dogs while rabbit hunting and if you kill one thats a lot more on down the line other than just being a rattle snake they are useless


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 23, 2013)

Most kill snakes out of fear or ignorance.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree with Gaswamp! Most people have a mindset that is instilled at childhood that snakes are the DEVIL! If you don't understand it's usefulness, KILL IT seems to be the opinion of the MAJORITY of people! Without even the most poisionous snakes, the rodents would take over the WORLD! Education and awareness is needed for all wildlife and people.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 23, 2013)

They sure taste good!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 23, 2013)

I only kill the ones I see


----------



## dick7.62 (Oct 25, 2013)

MFOSTER said:


> I only kill the ones I see



That's me, venomous only.  My brother and sister were bitten by venomous snakes so I declared war on them.  However I love non-venomous and protect them.  It makes me mad to see people kill non-venomous snakes.


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 25, 2013)

I've never killed any kind of snake yet. Either left the venomous alone or relocated them. But a friend sent me this yesterday. I might change my mind next time I see a rattler.

Fried Rattler he got from his yard.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 25, 2013)

I kill all the venomous ones. Anywhere I kill them my family or my dogs might one day be. I don't see many rattlesnakes, our are 90% cottonmouths. My grandpa has lost a few fine bird dogs to rattlers over the years.


----------



## majorbanjo (Oct 25, 2013)

killing venomous snakes is like killing mosquitos....if i cause their extinction then don't worry I don't intend to charge you


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't wonder around aimlessly, if I go somewhere it's a place I'll probably be again, or a family member or friend. All poisonous snakes get executed if it is feasible to get them. I'm not going to hop out of the truck and go crawling after one, but I'll be honest I'll aim for it with the tires. If I'm on foot I'll shoot it if im not on the way to the stand. My big reason is the women in our family, you don't evert joke about snakes with them those ladies as a whole hate them and want them dead and gone. I want my wife by my side so I let her know there are fewer ones out there when I'm on duty. That's the honest truth. Now I do like seeing king snakes around, and only get rid of them if they are really in my way and a hazard.


----------



## HGUNHNTR (Oct 25, 2013)

They get a pass from me.  Good to have them around.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 25, 2013)

I only kill poisonous snakes if I'm absolutely forced to like if they're in my yard. If I had the ability to relocate them, I would, but I'd just get bit trying. Fortunately, I've only had to kill one small copperhead in the 11 years I've live here. All the king snakes in my area keep everything under control.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 25, 2013)

I let them be, if they're in the yard I call my pa in law, he will catch them and relocate them.  I have stomped a rat snake to death one time, I accidentally stepped on it and kinda ran in place for a few seconds. When the dust and my gut settled it was dead.


----------



## M Sharpe (Oct 26, 2013)

Being from Claxton, we had the Rattle Snake Round-up. I have my own way of handling them.......

My sister has a friend that she and her husband moved a  storage  container. Under it was 2 grown rattlers and they counted over 40 little ones 8-10 inches long. She told her husband they were moving.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Why not?


----------



## Macdaddy31516 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dead on sight !


----------



## HossBog (Oct 29, 2013)

humdandy said:


> I let them all go unless they are close to kids, houses, etc..



Yep, me too. I've never been too keen on killin' snakes nor nary other crit just for the sake of killin' the rascal. Now coyotes? Hmmm, I don't think them devils are native to our parts - they need killin'.

Hehehehehee, hey, did y'all see that old crazy swamp Cajun boy get bitten by the water moccasin (aka cottonmouth, same snake)? Old Shelby, one of the swamp boys in Louisiana. He said he'd been bitten so many times he's okay now, might swell a bit. Like they say, a big alligator can bite a regular man in half and bend a Cajun pretty bad.

Offroad, that fried snake looks good!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's some interesting info.
Most Health insurance policies dont cover snake bite treatment.
The antivenon can cost $25,000 per vial and could take 2-6 vials to treat. Aint no snake gonna cost me $150,000 bill.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2013)

Wild Turkey said:


> Here's some interesting info.
> Most Health insurance policies dont cover snake bite treatment.
> The antivenon can cost $25,000 per vial and could take 2-6 vials to treat. Aint no snake gonna cost me $150,000 bill.



And the majority of snakebites occur to people who are trying to kill or capture a snake. There are a lot of people out there who would never have been bitten if they had just walked around the snake and went on about their business.


----------



## Kreuz (Oct 29, 2013)

I relocate them... sometimes I even sling the head in the same general direction that I sling the body! With a shovel or rake of course, I do everything I can to not touch them. I'm a "fear and ignorance" kind of guy. They scare me and I'm man enough to admit it.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 29, 2013)

> The antivenon can cost $25,000 per vial and could take 2-6 vials to treat. Aint no snake gonna cost me $150,000 bill.



$150,000 is low end for a serious rattlesnake bite.   Know a guy who was bitten on the hand by a 5' western diamondback rattlesnake.  The anti-venom cost $120,000; his entire hospital bill was just north of $300,000.    

i kill every buzzworm that crosses my path.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 30, 2013)

MFOSTER said:


> I only kill the ones I see



And I only let the ones live that I never see.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 30, 2013)

broadhead said:


> I can't think of a reason to kill one if it is not in someone's yard or near kids. Even those could be relocated. Eastern Diamond Backs are losing habitat as it is.



I think all copperheads should die.  Especially if they are sunning in my footprint from where I walked in and I am currently a step and half away from them on the way out.  I find that  big pine limb swung by taller than average friend does the trick.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 30, 2013)

I relocate, the only snake ive ever killed was a small cane break and that was only because he was under my boot and biting it. Luckily he as hitting a bulge in the boot. Luckily I was already in the process of relieving my self otherwise I still probably would have don it anyway. 

As NCHillbilly said, be extremely careful when killing or relocating. Just read Gadestroyer's story to know how easy it is to screw up


----------



## woodyjim (Oct 30, 2013)

Just because it seems relevant, did y'all hear bout that rattler they got up in tifton? My science teacher's buddy killed it. He says that this monster took a front end loader to kill. This newspaper says 5 foot, I say closer to nine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2013)

woodyjim said:


> Just because it seems relevant, did y'all hear bout that rattler they got up in tifton? My science teacher's buddy killed it. He says that this monster took a front end loader to kill. This newspaper says 5 foot, I say closer to nine.


----------



## JohnK (Oct 31, 2013)

Okie Hog said:


> $150,000 is low end for a serious rattlesnake bite.   Know a guy who was bitten on the hand by a 5' western diamondback rattlesnake.  The anti-venom cost $120,000; his entire hospital bill was just north of $300,000.
> 
> i kill every buzzworm that crosses my path.



Wow, I've had a couple of dogs bitten by some kind of snake over the years and their legs swole up about 5 times normal size, took them to the vet and got a shot, maybe $60. If I get bit, take me to the vet.


----------



## tim scott (Oct 31, 2013)

I can understand you guys that just see a rattle snake now and than when hunting giving it a pass. but how many of you have ever seen a big snake den? I don't mean a couple of adult snakes and a bunch of babies but a big den with hundreds of snakes.... I've found two rattle snake dens like this and one spillway hole full of water moc's. one of the rattle snake dens was on an old ranch at the calif./ Nevada border and the other was at an old mining camp in the calif. desert. not sure how many rattle snakes I've killed in ga. and ca. cause I lost track one day... we killed so many hundreds of them at the old ranch. but I was up to 300 when I lost track... so the total is probably between 500 and 600. the old mining camp is a place I go to every chance I can get and every time over the last fifty years I walk out the dirt road to one of the mines and pass the den I've killed snakes. at the old ranch... the den isn't a 100 yards from the ranch house... it's an old hot spring they dug out by sinking a horizontal shaft about 200 feet into the rock. this shaft caved in and the warm air heats up the rocks above it making for a perfect snake home.... even when it's 20 below zero snow won't stay on the rocks in an area 30 feet wide by 200 feet long. a second shaft was put in about twenty feet away and it supplies hot water to a large rock and concrete pool from which water is pumped out to the house and warms it without the need for any other source of heat. was some really brite thinking for some rancher over a hundred years ago. sadly the new owners of the place aren't open to letting us hunt there anymore.... the snakes were just a sideline source of fun when duck hunting. nearest hospital an hour away and even then they'd just medevac you to reno so total time.... probably 2 to 3 hours.  if the snakes are so bad you can stand in one spot and blast 20 of them with snake shot from a .38 would you still give them a free pass? at the mining camp... if you get bitten, it's an hour hike back to the truck... cause not even 4 wheel drive can get all the way in. the dirt road has been washed out by flash floods.... then have to reload the gear in the truck... we camp off the tail gate and everything has to be lashed down good.... it's a two hour drive back to the paved road.... 17 miles of rough 4 wheel drive and then 75 miles to nearest town..... gotten bit... your heavy and I can't carry you..... so you'd get left.... no cell phone reception till your a hundred yards from the paved road.... from paved road can get helo to pick you up unless it's past noon time then the winds pick up and no way of getting one into those narrow canyons.... this I know cause i'm a pilot.... so at best if you get bit in the afternoon it will be 5 hours before you get help.... might be best to just hand you a loaded pistol, hold hands and say a prayer and walk away.... so yes I kill everyone I see.... in hopes of it not being me that gets bitten.
tim


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2013)

There is an average of about five people a year who die from snakebites in the US. The vast majority of these people are either handling or trying to kill the snake when they are bitten. There is an average of around 40,000 people a year killed by cars in the US. Do y'all go around killing every car you see parked somewhere because somebody might hit you or someone else with it tomorrow? I would be much more scared of driving to hunting camp than of getting snakebit while I was there.


----------



## daddy ron (Oct 31, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> There is an average of about five people a year who die from snakebites in the US. The vast majority of these people are either handling or trying to kill the snake when they are bitten. There is an average of around 40,000 people a year killed by cars in the US. Do y'all go around killing every car you see parked somewhere because somebody might hit you or someone else with it tomorrow? I would be much more scared of driving to hunting camp than of getting snakebit while I was there.



look at it this way if there was no useless rattlesnakes 5 people a year would still be alive


----------



## GLS (Oct 31, 2013)

I know over a half dozen men around here that have lost dogs to big rattlers.  I haven't killed a rattler in 40 years, but if I ran across one bird hunting with my dog, the snake is a goner.  Otherwise, they get a pass.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 31, 2013)

woodyjim said:


> Just because it seems relevant, did y'all hear bout that rattler they got up in tifton? My science teacher's buddy killed it. He says that this monster took a front end loader to kill. This newspaper says 5 foot, I say closer to nine.



9 feet huh? Shame he killed it. It would have been a good one next year.


----------



## broadhead (Oct 31, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> I think all copperheads should die.  Especially if they are sunning in my footprint from where I walked in and I am currently a step and half away from them on the way out.  I find that  big pine limb swung by taller than average friend does the trick.



I saved your life that day


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 31, 2013)

broadhead said:


> I saved your life that day



I'm forever greatful


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 1, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> look at it this way if there was no _useless_ rattlesnakes 5 people a year would still be alive



Nothing in nature is useless, they have their job to do and if they were all gone, the world would be worse off for it. I don't want clean, sanitized, perfectly safe woods. I like them just like they are. Things that bite live out there, that's just the way it is; and it would be a pretty boring world if every creature in it was pink, fluffy, and cuddly.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 1, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> look at it this way if there was no useless rattlesnakes 5 people a year would still be alive



and if there were a few less useless people, there would be more snakes alive. It's all in perspective.


----------



## daddy ron (Nov 1, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nothing in nature is useless, they have their job to do and if they were all gone, the world would be worse off for it. I don't want clean, sanitized, perfectly safe woods. I like them just like they are. Things that bite live out there, that's just the way it is; and it would be a pretty boring world if every creature in it was pink, fluffy, and cuddly.



what is their purpose


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 1, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> what is their purpose



For starters, they help control rodent populations, thereby helping slow the spread of diseases, they provide food for other animals, and who knows what else? Plus, they have just as much right to be here for their own sake as we do. I could ask you the same question about people, dogs, cats, horses, or koala bears.

As Aldo Leopold said, the first rule of tinkering with something is to keep every little cog and part, because the whole thing isn't gonna work right with parts missing. Some animals do things that we don't even suspect until something happens to them and we find out the hard way what it is that they no longer do. For example, ants seem useless, but if it wasn't for them transporting and burying seeds, many species of plants would become extinct. If it wasn't for skunks digging up and eating turtle eggs, we would have less ducks and fish, and more yellowjackets to boot. Everything has a purpose, even if we aren't observant enough to know what it is yet. In general , I would say that rattlesnakes do much less harm than people do.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Nov 4, 2013)

I kill several every year & don't care for them. They're plentiful around here. Had to stop the UTV just a few days ago & backup, timber-canebrake was lying across firebreak & didn't move out in the wide open & most of the ones I encounter just stay still. With that being said they are hard to see all curled up in a pile of weeds - grass. I'm not gonna shoot a bird down & let a rattlesnake that I encounter just lay there or crawl off or pass why walking-driving around the farm or whatever. To each his own but I don't give any venomous snake a pass. Never had a neighbor-hunter or anyone that got offended for me killing a rattlesnake crossing the road near their property. After reading all the posts about rattlesnakes I know they're out there but not many in these counties around here. Yeah I know we're all ignorant to here some of the snake lovers talk but I beg to differ, most of us are just as successful as the next guy. No I don't have a mice-rat problem. I let the non venomous snakes take care of them. No the canebrake didn't get a pass.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 4, 2013)

mack1974 said:


> I kill several every year & don't care for them. They're plentiful around here. Had to stop the UTV just a few days ago & backup, timber-canebrake was lying across firebreak & didn't move out in the wide open & most of the ones I encounter just stay still. With that being said they are hard to see all curled up in a pile of weeds - grass. I'm not gonna shoot a bird down & let a rattlesnake that I encounter just lay there or crawl off or pass why walking-driving around the farm or whatever. To each his own but I don't give any venomous snake a pass. Never had a neighbor-hunter or anyone that got offended for me killing a rattlesnake crossing the road near their property. After reading all the posts about rattlesnakes I know they're out there but not many in these counties around here. Yeah I know we're all ignorant to here some of the snake lovers talk but I beg to differ, most of us are just as successful as the next guy. No I don't have a mice-rat problem. I let the not venomous snakes take care of them. No the canebrake didn't get a pass.



Good post!


----------



## elmer_fudd (Nov 4, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> what is their purpose



Good question.  They help keep the rodents in check.  Lyme's disease is one of the things that comes from rodents (ticks are just the transmitter).  Far more people have died from Lyme's disease than from snake bites.

I wear snake boots and watch where I step and sit.

I lived Washington state for a couple years where there was a big debate about whether to re-introduce grizzly bears.  One fellow stated that since he liked hiking in the wilderness he did not want bears that could attack him.
Ummm..
1 - take a walk in a park
2 - they have as much right to be there as you (actually, they were there first)

I, too, would not want to spend time in a *wild*erness that was not 'wild'.

That being said, if I had both venemous snakes and kids on my own property, of course I would get rid of the snakes.


----------



## daddy ron (Nov 4, 2013)

elmer_fudd said:


> Good question.  They help keep the rodents in check.  Lyme's disease is one of the things that comes from rodents (ticks are just the transmitter).  Far more people have died from Lyme's disease than from snake bites.
> 
> I wear snake boots and watch where I step and sit.
> 
> ...


any snake can take care of rodents so what is the purpose of a rattlesnake again i ask


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 4, 2013)

Your question was answered in post # 51.  

RW


----------



## daddy ron (Nov 4, 2013)

Ridge Walker said:


> Your question was answered in post # 51.
> 
> RW



51 was the same answer they kill rodents as i said any snake kills rodents


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 4, 2013)

Try reading more than just the first seven words in NCHillbilly's excellent post.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 4, 2013)

I might add that not all snakes eat rodents, many are lizard, insect, amphibian or even snake eaters. Taking out a rodent eater like a rattlesnake does not mean that another snake will fill it's niche.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 4, 2013)

A rattlesnake might ask what is the purpose of humans?


----------



## daddy ron (Nov 4, 2013)

Ridge Walker said:


> Try reading more than just the first seven words in NCHillbilly's excellent post.



the rest of that post says nothing to me i don't care who does or does not kill rattlesnakes i and many of my friends will kill everyone we can but that is not what i'm asking about i just want to know what purpose a rattlesnake has in the environment


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 4, 2013)

I suppose their "purpose" is to eat, be eaten, and to make more of their kind. Just like every other animal.


----------



## Cornfed (Nov 4, 2013)

This canebrake was shot with my 12 gauge 870 over the weekend East of Thomaston at our farm. With the head still in tact it was just about 5 and a half feet long. We have enough kings and other good snakes around that all rattlesnakes get killed if it is safe for us to get them. We have little kids too and ladies too who may not be as observant, but even if it was just us guys I'd still pull the trigger.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm curious how many of you would continue to kill them if they were protected or endangered?


----------



## Luckybuck (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is my response about poisonous snakes, bang, bang, boom, pow, give me some more ammo for next encounter.  I have had more dang cottonmouths fall in the boat with me and try to bite me, also have had those suckers try to crawl over the side of the boat and get me while I was just fishing and minding my own business.  Shoot em all.  Close encounter with rattler in Meriwether County two years ago about 30 minutes before daylight going to my stand, way to close to suit me and could not see him as I was in knee high to waist high cane or I would have bang, bang, bang that sucker till me was dead.  Now you know my feelings.


----------



## daddy ron (Nov 4, 2013)

Luckybuck said:


> Here is my response about poisonous snakes, bang, bang, boom, pow, give me some more ammo for next encounter.  I have had more dang cottonmouths fall in the boat with me and try to bite me, also have had those suckers try to crawl over the side of the boat and get me while I was just fishing and minding my own business.  Shoot em all.  Close encounter with rattler in Meriwether County two years ago about 30 minutes before daylight going to my stand, way to close to suit me and could not see him as I was in knee high to waist high cane or I would have bang, bang, bang that sucker till me was dead.  Now you know my feelings.


good deal


----------



## Cornfed (Nov 4, 2013)

cuda67bnl said:


> I'm curious how many of you would continue to kill them if they were protected or endangered?



If they were protected or endangered there would be a lot fewer and therefore not as much a problem and not warrant all the control measures...


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Nov 5, 2013)

Cornfed said:


> This canebrake was shot with my 12 gauge 870 over the weekend East of Thomaston at our farm. With the head still in tact it was just about 5 and a half feet long. We have enough kings and other good snakes around that all rattlesnakes get killed if it is safe for us to get them. We have little kids too and ladies too who may not be as observant, but even if it was just us guys I'd still pull the trigger.



You done good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2013)

Timber rattlers and eastern diamondbacks are protected in NC, but many people still kill every one they see.


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 5, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Timber rattlers and eastern diamondbacks are protected in NC, but many people still kill every one they see.



I think that is probably how it's always gonna be.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 5, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Timber rattlers and eastern diamondbacks are protected in NC, but many people still kill every one they see.



It's a shame, Diamondbacks are hanging on by a thread there.

RW


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 5, 2013)

we have a rule in our family - "You kill it, You eat it! Period!"

of course road kill and other accidental deaths are not covered.


----------



## Cornfed (Nov 5, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> we have a rule in our family - "You kill it, You eat it! Period!"
> 
> of course road kill and other accidental deaths are not covered.



How does coyote taste? Just kidding I know what you mean we don't like wasting a life either, but I didn't eat that snake.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 6, 2013)

Cornfed said:


> How does coyote taste? Just kidding I know what you mean we don't like wasting a life either, but I didn't eat that snake.


I dont kill coyotes either.


----------



## majorbanjo (Nov 6, 2013)

Some things and some people need killing.....

Thank God Rattlesnakes is one of the things I can kill.....


----------



## Backlasher82 (Nov 6, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> we have a rule in our family - "You kill it, You eat it! Period!"
> 
> of course road kill and other accidental deaths are not covered.



So unless you live outdoors or in an infested house, I assume you can share some of you favorite recipes for roaches, ants, silverfish, scorpions, flies, mosquitoes, fleas, ticks, rats, mice and other assorted vermin. Not that I would be interested in trying that sort of thing, it seems like a pretty disgusting rule, but as long as you enjoy it...


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 6, 2013)

Cornfed said:


> This canebrake was shot with my 12 gauge 870 over the weekend East of Thomaston at our farm. With the head still in tact it was just about 5 and a half feet long. We have enough kings and other good snakes around that all rattlesnakes get killed if it is safe for us to get them. We have little kids too and ladies too who may not be as observant, but even if it was just us guys I'd still pull the trigger.



That sir is the biggest timber rattler ive ever seen. That's a regular shovel that measures a little under 5ft, correct?


----------



## Cornfed (Nov 7, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> That sir is the biggest timber rattler ive ever seen. That's a regular shovel that measures a little under 5ft, correct?



Yes sir just a normal shovel, not sure exactly how long it is. That snake never rattled, I saw it move out the corner of my eye and yelled to my brother and buddies " snake! Bring me my shotgun!" I had my G19 on my hip but a shotgun is more ethical and surefire as y'all know. I didn't want to to take my eye off it so my buddy brought my shotgun down the road to me (I was doing road work) With one shell of birdshot I blew his head clean off. For the next 6 hours it would spasm. I kept the rattles but left the body in front of a trail camera tied down to see who shows up to scavenge.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 8, 2013)

I look at it this way, if I let this venomous snake go regardless of location and 3 days later that snake I let go bites a child or anyone for that matter well I could have prevented it. So venomous snakes are deadly and should be handled accordingly in my book.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 8, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I look at it this way, if I let this venomous snake go regardless of location and 3 days later that snake I let go bites a child or anyone for that matter well I could have prevented it. So venomous snakes are deadly and should be handled accordingly in my book.



Do you do the same with dogs and horses? Both injure/kill more people than snakes do.

RW


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 8, 2013)

Well a horse and a domestic dog isnt "programmed" to kill a human but you can bet if I see a person backed into a corner by say 3 pits then yes I would try to run a dog off but if not scared off I would put some lead in the air. Ive never come across a horse who tried to kill me I don't have much experience with horses . But your question is comparing apples and oranges. I have my views you have yours I'm not pushing mine on you in anyway. You do your thing I'll do mine and mine is to kill venomous snakes.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I look at it this way, if I let this venomous snake go regardless of location and 3 days later that snake I let go bites a child or anyone for that matter well I could have prevented it. So venomous snakes are deadly and should be handled accordingly in my book.



The next time I see a parked car, I think I'll kill it. Same logic.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 8, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Well a horse and a domestic dog isnt "programmed" to kill a human but you can bet if I see a person backed into a corner by say 3 pits then yes I would try to run a dog off but if not scared off I would put some lead in the air. Ive never come across a horse who tried to kill me I don't have much experience with horses . But your question is comparing apples and oranges. I have my views you have yours I'm not pushing mine on you in anyway. You do your thing I'll do mine and mine is to kill venomous snakes.



Venomous snakes aren't programmed to kill humans either. It really is comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Nov 8, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The next time I see a parked car, I think I'll kill it. Same logic.



Thinking you can kill an inanimate object isn't
 really logical.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 8, 2013)

I have ten dogs that my wife and I walk with regularly.  Any venomous snake located on the part of the farm we traverse regularly poses, for me at least, more of a danger than a benefit.   I also agree that most snake bites happen to people who are attempting to do something with the snake.  For these reasons I kill the ones I find there as it is safer for me to move them dead than alive.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 8, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The next time I see a parked car, I think I'll kill it. Same logic.



No its not the same logic that car isnt going to up and bite you with venomous fangs. Poor ole rattlesnake he didn't mean to bite me I was just walking on his turf. Here again I'm just stating what I do and thats my option. Parked car snake not same logic


----------



## Ridge Walker (Nov 8, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> I have ten dogs that my wife and I walk with regularly.  Any venomous snake located on the part of the farm we traverse regularly poses, for me at least, more of a danger than a benefit.   I also agree that most snake bites happen to people who are attempting to do something with the snake.  For these reasons I kill the ones I find there as it is safer for me to move them dead than alive.



Well, when they are on your property where your pets and kids play I do understand not wanting them there. I personally would just relocate them, but I have experience doing so and wouldn't recommend that just anyone do that. What people can do is make their property unfriendly for snakes. If you have any boards, tin, log or brush piles around get rid of them. These attract both rodents and snakes.

In the woods, where they belong, there really is no reason to kill them. Wear your boots, watch where you put your hands and feet, and the chances of you getting bitten are very, very remote.

RW


----------



## thedudeabides (Nov 8, 2013)

It's strange that so many Hunters here kill snakes "Cause I don't like them". If that were the attitude towards the animals you hunt, Hunters would have a really bad name. Have some respect for nature and leave them alone.


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 8, 2013)

Soooo, If you lived in Africa would you kill all the Lions cause their dangerous and might kill you ?
How about Alaska . Would you kill all the Grizzly Bears cause you Kids might walk that Trail ?
Respect not Fear thru Knowledge.
Some of ya.ll are a bunch of Babies.....


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 8, 2013)

Using your logic it would be just to reply along these lines:
So if the alligator in your avatar decided to take up residence where your children and dogs play you would leave it alone because of your great knowledge and wondrous lack of fear?

Babies? Really.  Perhaps you have been dancing in the rain a little too often lately.


----------



## Philbow (Nov 9, 2013)

I kill them because if you try and skin a live one it will bite you.


----------



## Traumawolfe (Nov 22, 2013)

ghadarits said:


> The only ones I kill are the ones that are in my personal space without being invited. My personal space for rattle snakes is a 20ft diameter circle around me.



20 feet? You're being stingy. If I see them, they are in my personal space no matter how much of a radius.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll give them a passsss!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> A rattlesnake might ask what is the purpose of humans?



I'm glad you asked that question Mr. Rattlesnake. Humans serve a variety of extremely valuable purposes. Primary among those are occupying the top slot in the food chain and killing rattlesnakes.


----------



## tjchurch (Dec 30, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I'm glad you asked that question Mr. Rattlesnake. Humans serve a variety of extremely valuable purposes. Primary among those are occupying the top slot in the food chain and killing rattlesnakes.



You trying to get a rise out o the hillbilly.


----------



## donald-f (Dec 31, 2013)

Why do I kill rattlesnakes?
Because they are there!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I'm glad you asked that question Mr. Rattlesnake. Humans serve a variety of extremely valuable purposes. Primary among those are occupying the top slot in the food chain and killing rattlesnakes.



Just send me the hides when you kill 'em. I'll take all the rattlesnake hides you can get.


----------



## ghost8026 (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree there hillbilly and the meat to


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2013)

Originally Posted by daddy ron  
what is their purpose?

Their pupose is to dress up someone's guitar strap, belt or hat band, IMO. They are mighty tasty when properly prepared as well.


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 31, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Originally Posted by daddy ron
> what is their purpose?
> 
> Their pupose is to dress up someone's guitar strap, belt or hat band, IMO. They are mighty tasty when properly prepared as well.



i agree with this


----------



## flacarnivore (Jan 4, 2014)

I am a landsurveyor. I have a box full of rattles. I go back and forth kill or not..I have feeders out and have found them under them many time and on walks my dog always gets there first so I have been killing them . But she died back in Oct. so for now thay will be getting a pass. I think thay have a place


----------



## lillampp (Jan 7, 2014)

Y kill them come on cause they can kill us is the best reason I can come up with and I will have in back of my mind if I don't what if that snake takes somebody else life cause I didn't cut him into little bitty pieces but for real dang a snake


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2014)

I like dogs way better than rattlers, so if I see one, he is a goner.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Philbow said:


> I kill them because if you try and skin a live one it will bite you.


----------

